
Ask HN: Is there a Canva for mobile UI/UX? - febin
I am a devleoper who don&#x27;t know to design. I struggle with CSS and XML too. Instead of designing from scratch, I was wondering if there&#x27;s any tool that can help me use existing UI templates to develop apps faster. Sketch, Figma, etc needs the user to have know how to design.
======
mimixco
I think Invision has templates you can start with...

[https://www.invisionapp.com/](https://www.invisionapp.com/)

~~~
anandsatyan
Invisionapp is great for high fidelity designs. But I think the question is
more about generating copy paste frontend codes for native mobile.

